# cpt code for open choledochoduodenostomy



## Hibbs (Jan 11, 2016)

Looking for cpt code for open choledochoduodenostomy,I am having a hard time finding this cpt  code I do come up with 47760 and was wondering if this would be correct?


----------



## Callieb (Jan 12, 2016)

47760 is what I have used in the past.  we don't do these too often but I'm pretty sure I went to the doctor for help and this is what I have marked


----------

